# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Τρόποι αναζήτησης θεμάτων στο φόρουμ

## giannis64

*σε περιπτώσεις που κάποιο μέλος θέλει να βρει αν υπάρχει ένα θέμα μέσα στο φόρουμ, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει την μηχανή αναζήτησης του φόρουμ.*
*σε περίπτωση που θέλει να κάνει επαλήθευση του αποτελέσματος της αναζήτησης, μπορεί να ανατρέξει στο google και να γράψει τον τίτλο του θέματος που τον ενδιαφέρει* 
*και στην συνέχεια το λογότυπο του φόρουμ* (bodybuilding.gr).

*ο δευτερος τροπος ειναι πιο σιγουρος και αποτελεσματικος..*

πχ..  (MyoFusion (Gaspari Nutrition) bodybuilding.gr)

πχ (Κοιλιακοι  bodybuilding.gr)

πχ (IGF 1 αυξητικη και ινσουλινη bodybuilding.gr)

----------


## beefmeup

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

πολυ χρησιμη η διευκρυνηση σου Γιαννη  :03. Thumb up:  Βασικα οπως εγραψες ο δευτερος τροπος ειναι ο πιο σιγουρος γιατι μπορει ταυτοχρονα να σου δωσει παραπανω απο ενα τοπικ με αναφορα σαυτο που αναζηταμε και οχι μονο στην επικεφαλίδα.

----------


## haris30

εμενα παντος παιδια με βοηθησε πολυ αυτος ο τροπος αναζυτησης μπραβο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Σωστος ο τζον  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Titanium

Παιδιά ποσταρω και εγω ενα παράδειγμα αναζήτησης στο google για να το δουν και στην πράξη τα υπολοιπα μελοι...

Παράδειγμα

----------


## mojojojo

:03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

> Παιδιά ποσταρω και εγω ενα παράδειγμα αναζήτησης στο google για να το δουν και στην πράξη τα υπολοιπα μελοι...
> 
> Παράδειγμα


 
 :03. Clap: 

χρησταρα το ίδιο ακριβώς είναι, μόνο που το παράδειγμα σου είναι πλέον αρκετά μα αρκετά αναλυτικό.

----------


## Titanium

> χρησταρα το ίδιο ακριβώς είναι, μόνο που το παράδειγμα σου είναι πλέον αρκετά μα αρκετά αναλυτικό.


Ευχαριστω Γιαννη.Το ξερω οτι ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο που λες πιο πανω απλα το ποσταρα ετσι για να το καταλαβουν και αυτοι που δεν το καταλαβαν :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## just chris

> Παιδιά ποσταρω και εγω ενα παράδειγμα αναζήτησης στο google για να το δουν και στην πράξη τα υπολοιπα μελοι...
> 
> Παράδειγμα


βαματο....το κλεψα κιολας!!!

----------


## giannis64

μιας και ο αριθμός των μελών του φόρουμ έχει ανέβει σημαντικά, και ειδικά τα περισσότερα νεότερα μέλη δεν έχουν μπει στην διαδικασία να διαβάσουν κάποια σημαντικά τοπικ που αφορούν την λειτουργία του φόρουμ, επαναφέρω αυτήν εδω την ανακοίνωση.

θα πρέπει όλοι κάποια στιγμή, νέα μέλη αλλά και κάποια παλιότερα μέλη, να συμμορφωθούν σε κάποιους βασικούς κανόνες *(υποχρεώσεις)* που υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ και να μην κάνει κανένας ότι του καπνίζει. σεβαστείτε λίγο παιδιά όλους τους διαχειριστές του φόρουμ. δεν είναι δυνατών να καθόμαστε να ασχολούμαστε όλη την ώρα που βρισκόμαστε μέσα στο φόρουμ με μεταφορές ποστ η θεμάτων, με συγχωνεύσεις, με κλειδώματα αλλά και με διαγραφές. και αυτό γιατί κάποιοι είναι ζαμαν Φου και δεν κοιτούν να μάθουν πρώτα τις αποχρώσεις τους, παρά αμέσως αμέσως θέλουν να μάθουν πως θα κάνουν κοιλιακούς.
ήμαρτον παιδιά...

μάλλον θα πρέπει να καλωσορίζουμε τα νέα μέλη με τα παρακάτω τοπικ..
ξαναδιαβάστε όλοι...

σημαντικοτατο
Κανόνες του Φόρουμ 

για συμπληρωματα
ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΠΡΙΝ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΤΕ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ !!! 

για οποιο αλλο θεμα θελετε μεσα στο φορουμ..
Τρόποι αναζήτησης θεμάτων στο φόρουμ

----------


## beefmeup

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

ναι παιδια ειναι σημαντικο για να λειτουργει ομαλα το "μαγαζι" :01. Smile: 

αυτο βοηθαει ολους κ κυριως τα μελη που θα μπορουν να βρισκουν πιο ευκολα οτι θελουν,χωρις μπερδεματα..

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Για να κάνετε πιο στοχευμένες αναζητήσεις και να μη σας βγάζει ένα σωρό άσχετα τόπικ, χρησιμοποιήστε την εξελιγμένη αναζήτηση και όχι την απλή, γράφοντας τη λέξη κλειδί και επιλέγοντας αναζήτηση σε "τιτλους μονο". Είναι ο πλέον αποτελεσματικός τρόπος αναζήτησης τόπικ.  :03. Thumb up:

----------

